# Skid Steer Salt Spreader



## Church Guy (Sep 17, 2008)

Looking for anyone who has had experiences... good/bad - with skid steer mounted salt spreaders...

did several searches on the site and didn't come up with any previous threads - if i missed please re-direct me.

thanks much

Paul


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

I can't remember the name of the place that makes them, but I've seen hydro powered units that replace the bucket on a skid steer, they are "self loading" by scooping their own salt, think the one I saw had like a 1-1.5 yard capacity, and worked pretty well, the only issue was controlling the spread pattern and the machine it was on was AUX on or off, had no valving to adjust speed, I think they added a limiter of some kind to the spreader itself. Also if memory serves(and it might not) visibility was an issue when the spreader was attached.


----------



## Snowbeast (Nov 10, 2009)

*Skid Steer Spreader*

Try www.skidsteersolutions.com - sounds like the unit. We modified a SnowEx 1575 for our S70 for walks it took a little work but the effort was worth it.


----------



## ARW (Oct 25, 2005)

*Like this.*

We have used it and love it. We have bulk on hand at the job site....... scoop and spread.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

This is what you want. http://www.reistindustries.com/broadcastspreader.html


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

Looks like what I was talking about except the one I was referig to had a much larger hopper. You can see why I'd mention difficulty in seeing where you're goign.


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

much more efficient that salting sidewalks by hand


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

is there an attachment for the back plate of a skidsteer? I'd like have that set up where you wouldn't have to disconnect the plow on the front of the machine, you'd be able to plow and salt at the same time


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

I've seen the setup you're envisioning a few times, and every one of them has been a custom attachment. Never seen a "pre made" attachment for the rear of skid steers, as they are generally very different brand to brand.

Good luck!


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

the link above has one for the rear.


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

Kubota 8540;932884 said:


> the link above has one for the rear.


good catch. for some reason i studied that site for a half hour and did not notice the tow dolly set up lol


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

redman6565;933133 said:


> good catch. for some reason i studied that site for a half hour and did not notice the tow dolly set up lol


Not crazy about a tow dolly set up but its available. I'd prefer mounted.


----------



## Goodnyou (Mar 20, 2015)

Old thread but I'm wondering snowbeast how you rigged up the spreader for the s 70. Currently running snow ex spreaders but usually go through a pallet or 2 per storm . This seems like a better way as I already have the machine . Thanks


----------



## Snowbeast (Nov 10, 2009)

Goodnyou said:


> Old thread but I'm wondering snowbeast how you rigged up the spreader for the s 70. Currently running snow ex spreaders but usually go through a pallet or 2 per storm . This seems like a better way as I already have the machine . Thanks


----------



## Snowbeast (Nov 10, 2009)

Goodnyou. We modified a bobtach plate by welding a 2" receiver to it and used it to attach the spreader. We then reversed the spin on the spinner motor. That allowed for the material to be applied to the front of the machine. A small adjustment to the spinner guard helped direct the material directly onto the walk. We used two of these units for several years before buying a ventrac with a drop spreader. It saved us innumerable man hours and cut our salt usage by about 75% over hand spreading.


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

HLA make one too


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I'd mount a drop spreader on the rear. Plow and salt at the same time.


----------



## Goodnyou (Mar 20, 2015)

Thanks all . Drop spreader would be easiest. But it would make the machine too long . It is a sidewalk machine but many areas are under 5 ft wide with fences etc in the way . Many uturns wouldn't work . Snow beast was the machine a dedicated salter or did you run other attachments on it like a plow then switch to salting . How was it wired ?


----------



## Mike_C (Feb 9, 2014)

I had a snowex 575 we mounted on a skidsteer for a couple seasons before I bought my RTV, worked great, my only complaint was taking it off/hooking it up so we could switch from plowing to salting. Beat the hell out of hand salting though


----------



## Greg9504 (Mar 23, 2011)

Any more reviews on these? I'm looking at the HLA HS100, quoted $3150 CAD for one. Looking to spread sand and/or washed stone dust. 

Thanks.


----------



## Greg9504 (Mar 23, 2011)

Well I ended up getting a used Air-flo MSS tailgate sander and running it off the front of my backhoe. It works well but I'm thinking the skid steer style that I could self load might have been better. Right now I'm using bagged material (costing a small fortune) because it's the end of season, but I can see if I had some bulk material how much easier it would be to have the self loading skid steer style. At least this is better than a shovel.

Here's a youtube video using it:


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## Greg9504 (Mar 23, 2011)

That's a slick spreader. Do you load it onsite from the dump truck? Looks like you could dump right into it.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Use the spreader to scoop the pile than spread.. 


Greg9504 said:


> That's a slick spreader. Do you load it onsite from the dump truck? Looks like you could dump right into it.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Yes, self loading.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Yaaaay.....VIDEO!!:clapping:


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Would love to try out the double down. I have the perfect site for it.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Luther said:


> Would love to try out the double down. I have the perfect site for it.


Need to get rid of a salt truck driver do ya?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Luther said:


> Would love to try out the double down. I have the perfect site for it.


You sure??? It has 2 spinners to lose.

Makes far more sense than a NotSoQuickCube.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Luther said:


> Would love to try out the double down. I have the perfect site for it.


Loader size?


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

No sir. Skid steer size.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Need to get rid of a salt truck driver do ya?


Don't say that...you know who will get a complex.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Luther said:


> Don't say that...you know who will get a complex.


That's it...I'm on strike...Good Luck with the Double down...Oomkes has a spot in his yard next to the Wing Plow and burned up Furds that you can put that fail


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

As long as you have a licence you will be in a big boy truck.

The double-down is for our skid operator at the large Detroit site. He doesn't need a licence to operate a skid, plus now he'll be able to salt the site...leaving me with options on where I can put the salt truck at.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Luther said:


> As long as you have a licence you will be in a big boy truck.
> 
> The double-down is for our skid operator at the large Detroit site. He doesn't need a licence to operate a skid, plus now he'll be able to salt the site...leaving me with options on where I can put the salt truck at.


Sure.....


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Luther said:


> at the large Detroit site.


This must be for the skilled operators and drivers I assume...? The "big boy site"


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Ajlawn1 said:


> This must be for the skilled operators and drivers I assume...? The "big boy site"


Yes


----------

